# Gratisprodukte ab 30 Euro Bestellwert bei 3D Supply



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gratisprodukte ab 30 Euro Bestellwert bei 3D Supply


----------



## Gobbers (19. Januar 2009)

weil man nichts besseres zu tun hat als eure überteuerten sachen zu kaufen und billige aufkleber geschenkt zu bekommen...


----------



## IchKannNichts (19. Januar 2009)

Genau "*gratis*". 

Wie ist das betriebswirtschaftlich möglich, etwas geschenkt zu bekommen? - gar nicht!
Es sei denn man holt den Preis für das Gratisprodukt mit den der verkauften Produkte wieder rein.

*Wieder Werbung welche als Nachricht getarnt wurde!*


----------



## Gast20150401 (19. Januar 2009)

IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Genau "*gratis*".
> 
> Wie ist das betriebswirtschaftlich möglich, etwas geschenkt zu bekommen? - gar nicht!
> Es sei denn man holt den Preis für das Gratisprodukt mit den der verkauften Produkte wieder rein.
> ...



Oder man verdient durch Werbung.


----------



## w0mbat (19. Januar 2009)

So eine Unverschämtheit eine Anzeige als News zu tarnen. Was denkt ihr euch dabei? Damit schlagt ihr alle eure Leser vor den Kopf und lasst durchblicken dass ihr sie für dumm haltet.

Ich hoffe PCGH reagiert schnell und entfernt diese Werbung aus der Newsliste. Und ich hoffe die anderen User lassen sich nicht für dumm verkaufen und wehren sich gegen diese Krampf!


----------



## XETH (19. Januar 2009)

So ein Schwachsinn, habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als mich mit dieser Schundwerbung zu belästigen? Tapestrips? Wer will so einen Dreck? Und bitte verschont mich mit dieser ganzen T-Shirt-Slogan Scheise!


----------



## ChrisCTDKS (19. Januar 2009)

naja man muss es so sehen
die t-shirt preise sind wohl eher normal... (ihr eigentliches geschäft?)


aber die hardwarepreise sind das beste 

Razer Diamondback Shop: 49,99€ Günstigstes Angebot: 30,38€
Razer Krait Shop 39,99€ Günstigstes Angebot: 22,35€
Razer Tarantula Shop: 129.00€  Günstigstes Angebot: 68,35€

das ist krank und da es hier ja irgendwie doch manschmal um hardware gilt sollte das schon ein bisschen passen
mich würde es jetzt mal interessieren wer so doof ist und dort sowas kauft


----------



## Spherre08 (19. Januar 2009)

w0mbat schrieb:


> So eine Unverschämtheit eine Anzeige als News zu tarnen. Was denkt ihr euch dabei? Damit schlagt ihr alle eure Leser vor den Kopf und lasst durchblicken dass ihr sie für dumm haltet.
> 
> Ich hoffe PCGH reagiert schnell und entfernt diese Werbung aus der Newsliste. Und ich hoffe die anderen User lassen sich nicht für dumm verkaufen und wehren sich gegen diese Krampf!




Naja, ich meine man kann ja schon am Namen erkennen das es sich dabei wohl um keine normale News handelt oder ?

Und wenn du dann trozdem draufklickst und es dich nicht interessiert, dann lass deine Kommentare am besten sein


----------



## klefreak (19. Januar 2009)

@ alle MOTZER !!

@W0mbat ;XETH;IchKannNichts

wenn man etwas genauer schauen würde: ANZEIGE steht da ganz groß über dem Titel der Meldung

das dürft ihr anklicken und dann schließen wenn es euch nicht interessiert, aber es macht keinen Sinn, hier jedesmal so einen Rambazamba aufzuführen

mfg Klemens


----------



## Nuallan (19. Januar 2009)

werbung als news tarnen is echt nich so toll, besonders wenn sie so schlecht is...oh nen aufkleber!UMSONST!?!?


----------



## IchKannNichts (19. Januar 2009)

*@ klefreak*

Es ist schön und gut, dass oben Anzeige steht. Das stelle ich auch nicht in Frage. Dann könnten Werbemitteilungen auf der Hauptseite doch auch als Anzeigen markiert sein, und nicht den äußerlichen Anschein erwecken, dass es sich um eine Nachrichtenmitteilung handelt?!


----------



## T-MAXX (20. Januar 2009)

Gratis ist heute nichts mehr. Wer genau hinsieht, erkennt versteckte Leistungen die der Käufer tragen muss.

Werbung ist nicht immer gleich Werbung und schon gar nicht günstig, wenn es um Gratis geht.

Es wird immer Leute geben, die auf solche Anzeige reinfallen...


----------

